# The Nation Waits (Grand Jury Decision-Ferguson, Mo.)



## drifter (Nov 22, 2014)

The Ferguson Watch is ongoing and ready to explode upon us. What's that all about? It's about a white police officer shooting an unarmed black kid seven times and a grand jury who has been considering whether or not to indict the white officer for murder or some lesser charge for the killing.


The Ferguson police department is on alert. The county police are standing by, waiting the Grand Jury!s decision. The State Police have been mobilized for this occasion. The governor has called for a state of emergency and has called up the National Guard. One hundred additional FBI agents have been sent to Ferguson. Now the nation waits.


But why? What's the big deal. The St. Louis area which includes Ferguson, the State of Missouri, and the nation are waiting a Grand Jury decision to be released, thinking of course, the Ferguson community which is mostly black, might explode in violence, destroying property, killing, and causing havoc should the Grand Jury vote to not indict the white officer. How will all this come down. We don't know but the nation waits, ready to respond to whatever this decision produces.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 22, 2014)

I wonder what has happened in our past to make them think something like that could happen?


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 22, 2014)

President Obama, Eric Holder, and Al Sharpton are all doing their best to incite riots, not only in Ferguson, but around the country.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 22, 2014)

Why would they do that Larry?  I'm just curious, because I can't think of a "logical" reason, but I am open to your feedback.

Thought this was a good report:

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/11/2...before-grand-jury-decision/?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## AprilT (Nov 22, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> President Obama, Eric Holder, and Al Sharpton are all doing their best to incite riots, not only in Ferguson, but around the country.



Can you please tell us how Obama is doing his best to incite riots in this matter?  I've yet to hear Obama say anything inciteful.  What I did hear him say was that people have the constitutional right to peacefully protest, but not to become destructive in any manner while doing so.  It seems to me people that have an agenda against the man are the ones trying to be inciteful.

As far as this case, I'm on the fence, from the evidence I've read, and of course I don't have the actual forensic paperwork that the jurors and all involved have to look over to come to conclusions to make intelligent decisions in the matter.  Some of what I read seems to support only part of the officer's account as far as what went on in the car, but what happened after is sketchy; I don't know what to think one way or the other.  I can't say with a doubt the officer is innocent or guilty, due to the number of shots after the they were out of the car, I just don't know from what evidence they have given.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/18/us/ferguson-case-officer-is-said-to-cite-struggle.html

Do I understand the anger, yes, do I agree with the behavior that is going on in the community presently, not really.  Even Michael Brown's dad has been calling for calmer heads in the situation, but some people just love to show their arse.  They could be doing better things with all that energy if you ask me.  Protesting for better community relations and representation within the police force yes, but destroying property and acting like idiots just makes matters worse to a large degree.  In this situation, some people are their own worse enemy.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2014)

...maybe because they are playing with a *deck* of race cards?


----------



## drifter (Nov 22, 2014)

I might agree that one or all of these three could encourage riots in the black community, if that were their purpose, but it seems to me to be an established fact that police departments all across the U.S. are committing legal genocide against the black community. Police officers always shoot to kill, otherwise, they could be liable for huge medical costs and law suits for damages. The dead don't file lawsuits, and they don't require hospitalization. It's legal because it doesn't violate departmental policy. I don't know if this policy was developed as a national policy or if it just developed over time due to lack of any punishment to police officers who kill and sometime murder black victims, but it has arisen to the state of genocide in America.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 22, 2014)

Browns' father asking for peace

[video]http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/ferguson-decision-attorney-general-eric-holder-appeals-peace/story?id=27079655[/video]


----------



## AprilT (Nov 22, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> ...maybe because they are playing with a *deck* of race cards?



???, not understanding, who is playing with the race card in what way?


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 22, 2014)

Even if the Grand Jury were to indict, that does not mean the officer is guilty of what is contained in that indictment. It only means there was evidence enough to send it to trial.  If the indictment does come down, the resulting jury trial will garner just as much demonstrating and angst as we've seen already.

Every American does have the right to peaceful protest.  We do NOT have the right to loot, steal, torch, and assault.  So, why all the "noise"??

Was the officer justified in shooting the young man?  If the young man was attempting to wrest the officer's firearm from him... yes.  Was the officer justified in putting seven slugs into the young man?  That might be debatable.  Once the perp is disabled, there is no reason to continue firing.  

Were the citizens of the community justified in looting and stealing from local businesses as a result of the incident?  Postively NOT!!

Was the local police force somewhat at fault when they arrived in armored military vehicles with assault rifles pointed at the crowd?  IMHO, extremley poor judgement on behalf of the local police and that poor judgement led to some of the demonstrations turning into riots.

Plenty of issues in this case.  Lots of outsiders encouraging the citizens to rise up against the police and the justice system.  That 'cheerleading' does not assist in the making of good decisions.  Media is in the middle of this thing and keeping it top/center in the news cycle.  That also doesn't help.  The more publicity, the more some of the agitators will be encouraged.  Would be nice if cool heads prevailed.  I don't know that there are cool heads on either side of this issue.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2014)

AprilT said:


> ???, not understanding, who is playing with the race card in what way?


President Obama, Eric Holder, and Al Sharpton.   In every way.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 22, 2014)

AprilT said:


> ???, not understanding, who is playing with the race card in what way?



I take it to mean that any time someone of a different race is in trouble, or gets shot, then it's "obviously" because caucasions hate other races, which is not true.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 22, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> President Obama, Eric Holder, and Al Sharpton.   In every way.



Hmmm, sad you really believe that, but we can agree to disagree since you won't elaborate.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 22, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I take it to mean that any time someone of a different race is in trouble, or gets shot, then it's "obviously" because caucasions hate other races, which is not true.



I still don't get it, leaving Sharpton out of the equation, Neither of the other men engage until they are forced to address these matter.  They can't win, one way or the other.  The media pushes them to respond on the subjects.  If they say nothing they are accused of not caring.  The just can't win.  And you can't tell me their color isn't at play in the minds of many folks in this country, it is why particular questions of the matter are addressed to them in the first place just as situations they relay in telling how matters have in some way affected their lives.  They are just letting people know that no matter the status, skin color does indeed still affect how some interactions take place in our society, but, if people want to pretend it's not so, so be it.  Call it playing the race card or whatever. 

 Some of us just don't let race become an issue in our day to day life and achievements, but we aren't stupid enough to think we are immune to it's effects.  We know most people regardless of skin color are decent human beings, but there are those that have blinders on when it comes to some things and when they see or get a hint of difference in anyway, judgements or hate does come into play.  Just the way it is no matter how much we like to believe otherwise.


----------



## drifter (Nov 22, 2014)

I agree with you, Grumpy, but if I was a black man, I couldn't.  I would see in my mind all the injustices heaped upon me and my race and all the the attempts made by white America to keep us in our place, to keep us from voting, from getting an education. I would look at our prisons and see the inequity in sentencing but most of all I would see that black men have a greater than seventy-five percent chance of being shot and killed. And I would know the white man can in his mind and in the policies he puts forth, justify all this and think it is good. Maybe I would think any retaliation I could vent is also okay. Just saying. But I'm a white guy and I don't see things as the black man views them. But I'm curious and I am waiting along with the nation as it waits and my eyes will be attuned to my television.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 22, 2014)

I agree April, I think I misunderstood what the phrase meant.  I was thinking about little children, playing together, I mean babies that haven't learned yet (and I wish they never would) about racism.  I think our world will just self-implode unless some miracle happens.  Some people just enjoy hating too much for it to ever go away


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 22, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Can you please tell us how Obama is doing his best to incite riots in this matter?  I've yet to hear Obama say anything inciteful.  What I did hear him say was that people have the constitutional right to peacefully protest, but not to become destructive in any manner while doing so.  It seems to me people that have an agenda against the man are the ones trying to be inciteful.



Don't hold your breath waiting for examples, April......IMO, this is the most accurate post on the subject.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 22, 2014)

drifter said:


> I agree with you, Grumpy, but if I was a black man, I couldn't.  I would see in my mind all the injustices heaped upon me and my race and all the the attempts made by white America to keep us in our place, to keep us from voting, from getting an education. I would look at our prisons and see the inequity in sentencing but most of all I would see that black men have a greater than seventy-five percent chance of being shot and killed. And I would know the white man can in his mind and in the policies he puts forth, justify all this and think it is good. Maybe I would think any retaliation I could vent is also okay. Just saying.



YES!  This is the reason for the anger.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 22, 2014)

You know, there have been injustices to all races, all through time.  It's that same ole story, there comes a time when people need to "get over it" and start putting all that "energy" towards making a better world.  And thank God there are black men and women that are doing just that, as well as every other race on Earth.  But like I said, there are those that will do all they can to keep hate alive.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 22, 2014)

If Al Sharpton is involved, you can Bet that he is doing so in order to get some more money from the State and local businesses, for his "Charities".  He has made millions off inciting Blacks to rise up, and is currently under investigation by the IRS for as much as 4 million in back taxes that he hasn't paid.  99% of the local Ferguson people want to see this over and done with....it is the outside agitators, pouring in from all around the country, that will be causing the problems, and they WILL, no matter what the grand jury decides.  When all this is said and done, it is the Ferguson people who will suffer the most, as businesses, etc., flee the area...several have already shut their doors.  

The St. Louis people are getting ready for the worst, in case these agitators spill out and away from Ferguson and Clayton.  Gun stores are selling out as fast as they can get guns and ammo.  This thing has all the potential to be as bad as the Watts riot back in the 1960's.  

St. Louis is already one of the most racially divided/dangerous cities in the country.  You Do Not want to get a flat tire after dark on I-70, anywhere from the Airport to the core downtown area.  And East St. Louis, just across the river in Illinois is one of the very Worst Ghettos in the nation....it is so bad that there are police call boxes every 1/4 mile along I-70, so if a person has a breakdown, they can call for help before the thugs get to them.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 22, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> President Obama, Eric Holder, and Al Sharpton.   In every way.




Some concrete examples please......


----------



## jujube (Nov 22, 2014)

I live right on the border of Sanford, FL, where the Treyvon Martin incident occurred.  We had the two media whores, Jesse and Al, down here stirring things up and there was a lot of unrest.  I am not looking forward to the verdict, however it turns out.  There will be unrest in Sanford again, I guarantee it.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 22, 2014)

Unfortunately there are the media whores on both sides everywhere looking to stir things up.


----------



## Fern (Nov 22, 2014)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Even if the Grand Jury were to indict, that does not mean the officer is guilty of what is contained in that indictment. It only means there was evidence enough to send it to trial.  If the indictment does come down, the resulting jury trial will garner just as much demonstrating and angst as we've seen already.
> 
> Every American does have the right to peaceful protest.  We do NOT have the right to loot, steal, torch, and assault.  So, why all the "noise"??
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 22, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Unfortunately there are the media whores on both sides everywhere looking to stir things up.



Agreed again, one side putting the other down is the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 22, 2014)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Even if the Grand Jury were to indict, that does not mean the officer is guilty of what is contained in that indictment. It only means there was evidence enough to send it to trial.  If the indictment does come down, the resulting jury trial will garner just as much demonstrating and angst as we've seen already.
> 
> Every American does have the right to peaceful protest.  We do NOT have the right to loot, steal, torch, and assault.  So, why all the "noise"??
> 
> ...



I agree with your statement, and it is well said imo.  And this isn't about you GOM, but the thought came to me on how people of the US gripe when the CDC doesn't "move fast enough", and we gripe when FEMA didn't show up fast enough.  Now we have someone show up at the first signs of trouble, and we gripe.  I'm confused.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 22, 2014)

Something is terribly wrong here.  The nation is all aflutter because a cop kills a perpetrator in one small town?!

This probably happens every week or so somewhere in the USA and life goes on. Race should have nothing to do with it.

A cop is trying to maintain order, a smart aleck tries to disobey the order and gets into a scuffle with the policeman and gets
shot. That's why the police are armed...TO MAINTAIN ORDER ! and that's what the cop was doing.

And the whole country gets bent out of shape over this?   We have more serious things with which to be concerned, like
terrorists, global warming, water supply dwindling, nuclear attack, starving people worldwide et al.

I think we grow old and die at the right time because we can't stand living with all the changes going on.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 22, 2014)

It's not only the government spreading lies, it's the people of this country, as well as people from other countries.  Hate and discontent, if I believed in satan I'd say he is having a great time, and has lots of help from us humans.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> President Obama, Eric Holder, and Al Sharpton are all doing their best to incite riots, not only in Ferguson, but around the country.



That statement is just false, I have heard nothing of these people inciting riots.  If anything, they have asked that any and all protests remain peaceful, and that includes Michael Brown's father.  People who only listen to the rhetoric from Fox news and other right-wing sources, are soon to believe and be convinced of everything that is said in their little bubble.  We're wise to listen to all sides of every story from various sources.



drifter said:


> I might agree that one or all of these three could encourage riots in the black community, if that were their purpose, but it seems to me to be an established fact that police departments all across the U.S. are committing legal genocide against the black community. Police officers always shoot to kill, otherwise, they could be liable for huge medical costs and law suits for damages. The dead don't file lawsuits, and they don't require hospitalization. It's legal because it doesn't violate departmental policy. I don't know if this policy was developed as a national policy or if it just developed over time due to lack of any punishment to police officers who kill and sometime murder black victims, but it has arisen to the state of genocide in America.



I agree.  Regardless of the Grand Jury results, hopefully it will create some investigations regarding how the police are abusing their authority in some cases, and hopefully decrease any senseless homicides in the future.  Cameras on the cop's uniforms would be a step in the right direction, if they were justified in their actions, then it would be clear.



nwlady said:


> I take it to mean that any time someone of a different race is in trouble, or gets shot, then it's "obviously" because caucasions hate other races, which is not true.



It is not true that all whites hate other races, I certainly don't...but many do.  You don't have to look to far into historical or news archives to see that fact.  I'm white, and it is very clear to me.  I'd hoped things would change by 2014, but unfortunately they haven't.  The injustice to the black race is quite significant in history, and it is ongoing...just do a bit of researching.



drifter said:


> I agree with you, Grumpy, but if I was a black man, I couldn't.  I would see in my mind all the injustices heaped upon me and my race and all the the attempts made by white America to keep us in our place, to keep us from voting, from getting an education. I would look at our prisons and see the inequity in sentencing but most of all I would see that black men have a greater than seventy-five percent chance of being shot and killed. And I would know the white man can in his mind and in the policies he puts forth, justify all this and think it is good. Maybe I would think any retaliation I could vent is also okay. Just saying. But I'm a white guy and I don't see things as the black man views them. But I'm curious and I am waiting along with the nation as it waits and my eyes will be attuned to my television.



Agree, that is a big part of the problem today.  The situation and feelings behind it are very involved to be sure.  We could just hope for more peaceful protests, as rioting never helps a cause.

Regardless of the ruling that will likely come out late Sunday, or early next week, the life that was senselessly lost will not be brought back.  None of us know the true facts of this incident yet, so we can just speculate.  I know that the citizens of the community in Ferguson want the best and most peaceful outcome, so they can go on with their lives as usual, without fear of the police or rioters.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 22, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I agree with your statement, and it is well said imo. And this isn't about you GOM, but the thought came to me on how people of the US gripe when the CDC doesn't "move fast enough", and we gripe when FEMA didn't show up fast enough. Now we have someone show up at the first signs of trouble, and we gripe. I'm confused.



Great point.  You are correct, we have become an impatient society.  Some of the impatience is warranted.  Some is political propaganda.  Some is the news media... or politically biased pundits... trying to motivate the masses so they can sell more advertising time.  I do believe whatever force the Ferguson police arrived with, there still would have been some rioting from those taking advantage of the situation.  I do wonder if things might have been quelled much sooner had we seen the police in more of a "traffic control" mode than looking as if they were the military declaring martial law.  Any of that is mere conjecture, which is wrong for me to do!!  We are where we are.  We cannot go back.  We can try to learn from yesterday's events.  We cannot replay them.  So, we must find the best way for the citizens to put this issue to rest and move forward positively.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 22, 2014)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Great point.  You are correct, we have become an impatient society.  Some of the impatience is warranted.  Some is political propaganda.  Some is the news media... or politically biased pundits... trying to motivate the masses so they can sell more advertising time.  I do believe whatever force the Ferguson police arrived with, there still would have been some rioting from those taking advantage of the situation.  I do wonder if things might have been quelled much sooner had we seen the police in more of a "traffic control" mode than looking as if they were the military declaring martial law.  Any of that is mere conjecture, which is wrong for me to do!!  We are where we are.  We cannot go back.  We can try to learn from yesterday's events.  We cannot replay them.  So, we must find the best way for the citizens to put this issue to rest and move forward positively.



I respect a humble person, and it is refreshing to meet one, online or off  I would agree with that "traffic control" look over the look of martial law.  It's hard to know what is going to happen, and our law enforcement, well, I don't envy them.  I see them bad-mouthed, but then I know who people call if they are frightened or being attacked.

I don't know, it's all a heartache, and sometimes I just have to turn away from the discussions about it.  I surely appreciated your words though Denise


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm certainly NOT agreeing with violent protests... HOWEVER... jus perhaps these people have a reason to protest..  ??


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 23, 2014)

Do you suppose maybe the proportion of any group in prison is in proportion to the number of crimes committed by that group rather than the percentage of the population.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 23, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Do you suppose maybe the proportion of any group in prison is in proportion to the number of crimes committed by that group rather than the percentage of the population.



So are you saying that Blacks and Hispanics are more unlawful and more violent than Whites?   Perhaps Whites are just better?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 23, 2014)

Let's use Drug offenses as an example







The majority of prisoners are in for drug offenses











So let's see....  Whites and Blacks use drugs at pretty much the same rate.. Yet most prisoners in for drug offenses are Black..  Again I ask.. Perhaps Blacks have reason to protest?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 23, 2014)

Now for violent crime arrests..






So if more WHITES are arrested for violent crimes than Blacks... BUT the Prison population is More Black than white...  what is that telling us??   Is our justice system rigged to favor Whites??   Are Blacks more likely to be convicted than Whites???    Do Blacks have a pretty good reason to protest??


----------



## Don M. (Nov 23, 2014)

Raw statistics can be "manipulated" to support any given position.   Per your chart above, concerning Violent Arrests....it leaves out one Very Important fact....that being that Whites comprise 72% of the US population, whereas Blacks are less than 13%.  This chart would tend to indicate that Blacks are at least 3 times more likely to be arrested for Violent crimes.  

White on Black crime always seems to garner the attention of our news media...and becomes sensationalized.  However, Black on White crime hardly warrants more than a 10 second mention on the local TV news....because it is so common.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2014)

Let's stay on the thread topic, and not change this thread into another race bashing thread that needs to be closed.  We all know that there is more crime in high poverty areas.  We all know that there are good and bad people of all races, let's not start to paint one race with a broad brush.  It's insulting to all the good citizens white or black.  I certainly wouldn't want to be associated with members of the KKK or other skin-head groups that hate all except their own.

Regardless of the crime statistics, that does not give cops free reign to take lives without just cause.  Hopefully the Grand Jury will make a fair decision on the evidence presented them.  And hopefully, the result is not violence and rioting.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 23, 2014)

Don M. said:


> Raw statistics can be "manipulated" to support any given position.   Per your chart above, concerning Violent Arrests....it leaves out one Very Important fact....that being that Whites comprise 72% of the US population, whereas Blacks are less than 13%.  This chart would tend to indicate that Blacks are at least 3 times more likely to be arrested for Violent crimes.
> 
> White on Black crime always seems to garner the attention of our news media...and becomes sensationalized.  However, Black on White crime hardly warrants more than a 10 second mention on the local TV news....because it is so common.



So Blacks commit 38% of the violent crimes yet comprise 65% of the prison population and  you have no problem with that?  You don't see why there is outrage and protest?

Sorry, I was posting while your were... delete if you think necessary


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 23, 2014)

This is another Thread that I'd like to hear from 911 on! He is a retired State Trooper and, because I have worked with (not for) law enforcement before in emergency medicine, I would pretty much go by what he says. 

One thing to remember, the Ferguson police force is made up of primarily white officers and the Chief says that is because they have a very difficult time recruiting Blacks to be officers. Back in the mid-late 70's, when I worked in the areas of Compton, Watts and South Central (L.A,) and my partner was a Black dude (great EMT also), the P.D.'s there were made up of both Black and White officers and they all got along fine. So, why don't more Blacks want to work for the Ferguson P.D.?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 23, 2014)

To me, what Falcon is saying is 100% true........especially what he says about the job of law enforcement. 




Falcon said:


> Something is terribly wrong here.  The nation is all aflutter because a cop kills a perpetrator in one small town?!
> 
> This probably happens every week or so somewhere in the USA and life goes on. Race should have nothing to do with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## AprilT (Nov 23, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> This is another Thread that I'd like to hear from 911 on! He is a retired State Trooper and, because I have worked with (not for) law enforcement before in emergency medicine, I would pretty much go by what he says.
> 
> One thing to remember, the Ferguson police force is made up of primarily white officers and the Chief says that is because they have a very difficult time recruiting Blacks to be officers. Back in the mid-late 70's, when I worked in the areas of Compton, Watts and South Central (L.A,) and my partner was a Black dude (great EMT also), the P.D.'s there were made up of both Black and White officers and they all got along fine. So, why don't more Blacks want to work for the Ferguson P.D.?



There are positively great officers who serve, but I have to remind, whole police precincts have been taken down for committing crimes, just because someone has worn the uniform, doesn't make them unbiased.  I too have worked with and am still friendly with people in law enforcement, I've seen the gamut of behaviours from the best of the best to the worst of the worst.  I measure the words with a very fine grain of salt.  But I too would be open to hear the opinion.  

And as far as the numbers of those in prison, lets not forget the numbers don't address all the white collar and people of means that pay their way out of being sentence for their crimes.  This in no way excuses the crimes committed by those serving time, I have no sympathy for thugs who commit crimes of any kind, but, people seem to excuse other crimes against humanity as long as the crimes have the word white as in white collar is in front of it or the offense was dismissed for lack of evidence ie was swept under the rug by money being passed through hands.  

I absolutely don't condone nor excuse the actions of what's happening in the destructive behaviors that are taking place in Fergerson, at the same time, I won't stand by and listen to people try to paint all with the same brush, people should be judged by their individual behaviors. 

I for one grew up among very productive groups of all kinds of human beings from various backgrounds just as I've also in one or two down on my luck occasions had the misfortune to experience living in communities of locations that were populated predominantly with either one or the other of white black and other or a mixture of all, with questionable things going on where I wouldn't want to be after dark. But the majority of my life, I've lived in suburban environments with the makeup being of people of one predominant group or the other of fully productive clean living people all wanting the same things out of life for self and their families as any decent human being would.  I've been exposed to all kinds of people, not just one class of people that I base all my opinions and make a singular judgement that if this is how I see this limited number of people behave in this location that I interact with, this is how they must all be. 

 That shows great ignorance when you lump all your opinions on something based on limited knowledge.  But some people revel in their ignorance which this thread continues to show by so a few people who make statements they never even attempt to substantiate when someone ask them to elaborate on.  Not only that, some go on to show you just how immature they are by future actions they take toward you outside of a discussion.  Sad really. :surprise:


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 23, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> So are you saying that Blacks and Hispanics are more unlawful and more violent than Whites?   Perhaps Whites are just better?



Looking at the rioting and looting that goes on in black communities whenever they can find something to use as an excuse the answer would obviously be yes.
Not to paint all blacks with  one brush, but the same doesn't happen in other communities. Instigators like Jesse Jackson, Al Sharpton, Eric Holder, and yes, President Obama make the problem much worse.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 23, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Looking at the rioting and looting that goes on in black communities whenever they can find something to use as an excuse the answer would obviously be yes.
> Not to paint all blacks with  one brush, but the same doesn't happen in other communities. Instigators like Jesse Jackson, Al Sharpton, Eric Holder, and yes, President Obama make the problem much worse.



Race bashing ?   I think Seabreeze asked for that to stop.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 23, 2014)

Not in our communities, just a tiny sampling.  And also, the use of the term black communities, in such a way is short sighted. there and have been for more than a century been so many diverse communities that don't resemble any of the ones some people seem to only be familiar with.






http://gawker.com/video-of-violent-rioting-surfers-shows-white-culture-o-954939719

This is typical of these comments


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2014)

This thread is closed.



> Senior Forums is a friendly place where members can feel comfortable while visiting and participating in our discussions. Our goal is to maintain the integrity of this board, and continue to enjoy a high quality, clean community experience.
> 
> Please keep in mind that we have members and visitors from all walks of life, various ages, races and ethnic backgrounds. We ask that all members are respectful of each other, and considerate of those who may be reading their posts. Use good judgment, if you think something may be objectionable, do not post it.
> 
> ...


----------

